# Lakota Creek Ranch's Last 2011 Kids!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Star blessed us with triplets this morning at about 8am.
:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

They are all badger faces that are kind of red :stars:









This is Ralph









Doeling who needs a name! Any ideas?









Final Doeling, she needs a name as well!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...congrats!! They are so darn cute!  Love their markings too!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Naming the kids is my favorite part  Since you named the boy Ralph, I think it'd be cute to give the girls R names too. Like Rachel, Rain, Renee, Rae (pronounced Ray), Racquel, Rose, ect.

I like Rain, Renee, and Rose personally


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! Love the fluffy little baby faces.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

How precious love their ears


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AWWWW! They're ADORABLE!  I love the color!

I like the R name idea... I'm quite partial to Rosalie, Raleigh, and Rori


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute babies! Congrats! :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all! 

Those names are all so cute! How am I ever going to decide


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are some really cute kids! Congrats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful babies!! You are so lucky!!! :stars: 

Name one "Reese" for Reeses peanut butter cups--lol they are my fave!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable... :thumb:


----------

